# Compressor noise



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

I've been getting ready to go air in the coming months by reading everything about air I can find, but one thing I'm still not sure of is how loud it is. 

I'm curious as to how loud the comps are and done of the ways you guys have reduced the noise that goes along with being on bags. If someone could post a video of their comps running that's be awesome ...


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I see your from Emmaus me too man, I am currently running 2 444c compressors and its loud but nothing like crazy and all i have is just the false floor and my compressors maybe run for a minute or 2 after I go from aired out to ride height so its not that bad. Ill try to get a video for you tomorrow morning


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Does building a false floor really soften the noise that much?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

it is for sure a lot louder with it off, Im sure you could like dynamate or something like that to soften the noise. last week I had my trunk filled with bags and few different items and I could barely hear them


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I can not hear the compressors while they are running, at all. Use dynamat or similar on any sheet metal in the trunk area, use rubber vibration isolators between the compressor and the sheet metal in the trunk, and use a lead vinyl mat with closed cell foam to get rid of all airborne sound waves.

Check out my build thread for more pics :thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I have dual 480c and its loud, but it only goes on for 1-2minutes. Longer is the tank is empty. But with some flooring and covering it definitely lowers the volumes. I do plan on minimizing the noise down so I am also researching other solutions. I know there has been threads where people had used dynamat (eDead etc) to dampen the vibration noises.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

My car is totally stripped, and when the compressor (single) kicks in, i cannot hear myself think. Actually i cannot even hear my 3" non resonated exhaust either.


Elvir


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

The compressor you have also plays a large part in how loud it is. 

But if anyone wants help trying to quiet their system down let me know and i can give you a few tips :thumbup:


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> The compressor you have also plays a large part in how loud it is.
> 
> But if anyone wants help trying to quiet their system down let me know and i can give you a few tips :thumbup:


Which comps are less quite compared to others?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

480's are pretty quiet, the OB2's are pretty quiet. 400s and 444s are definitely louder than the previous two. 380's are decently quiet i think but haven't ever heard one running so i cant be sure, just from what Ryan has told me they are about the same noise as an OB2 because he has both


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

also keep in mind how fast you want to fill up vs noise. 
from what i understand, the faster the compressor, the louder they tend to be. So if you go with a 480 or 444, it will be a tad slower than the 400 - but quieter


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

SPM_GTI said:


> also keep in mind how fast you want to fill up vs noise.
> from what i understand, the faster the compressor, the louder they tend to be. So if you go with a 480 or 444, it will be a tad slower than the 400 - but quieter


An OB2 is far faster than a 400 and way quieter. It all depends on the compressor, but i agree there is a trade off, if you have a fast fill time you probably don't mind if it is a bit louder, but if you are going to have them running for 5 minutes you probably don't want to hear it at all. An OB2 is the best of both worlds, my tanks (8 gallons) fill from 160-200psi in ~40 seconds and i cant hear a thing


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

good to know - those OB2's I hear are awesome. i have yet to see one perform in person, but i feel like, when i do im gonna want to replace my brand new 444's


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's loud, but to crazy


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Is there a difference in sound levels from golf to Jetta? I have a single 400 mounted on a modified bracket for the factory CD changer in a jetta, it is pretty quiet.


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

plastic_bullet said:


> Is there a difference in sound levels from golf to Jetta? I have a single 400 mounted on a modified bracket for the factory CD changer in a jetta, it is pretty quiet.


i assume because of the back seats. 

i went with a single viair 444c. anyone know how loud it is?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Dumb question, anybody know how to embed video from photobucket?


----------



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to veer off topic, but MechEngg, do you ever have issues with heat? I would imagine that three (!!!) OB2s under the floor would produce a fair amount, with little ability to escape.
Forgive me, again  I am just curious. Love your build, btw.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

.:S said:


> Sorry to veer off topic, but MechEngg, do you ever have issues with heat? I would imagine that three (!!!) OB2s under the floor would produce a fair amount, with little ability to escape.
> Forgive me, again  I am just curious. Love your build, btw.


I got 2 400c compressors and under the floor with constant use they get hot!!


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

.:S said:


> Sorry to veer off topic, but MechEngg, do you ever have issues with heat? I would imagine that three (!!!) OB2s under the floor would produce a fair amount, with little ability to escape.
> Forgive me, again  I am just curious. Love your build, btw.


Ob's have built in cooling fans, and I don't think compressors get to hot. I felt up my 400 after it filled my tank from 0 and it was warm to the touch, but not hot.


----------



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

plastic_bullet said:


> Ob's have built in cooling fans, and I don't think compressors get to hot. I felt up my 400 after it filled my tank from 0 and it was warm to the touch, but not hot.


Good to know. Thanks :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

.:S said:


> Sorry to veer off topic, but MechEngg, do you ever have issues with heat? I would imagine that three (!!!) OB2s under the floor would produce a fair amount, with little ability to escape.
> Forgive me, again  I am just curious. Love your build, btw.


Actually OB2's are the coolest running compressor on the market due to their head cooling fan. Even under the floor i have added 3 x 8cfm computer fans to supply additional cool air and recirculate the air under the floor from the right hand side of my setup. I can literally hold one of the compressors in my hands without it being uncomfortable to hold while it is running, that is how cold they run.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Actually OB2's are the coolest running compressor on the market due to their head cooling fan. Even under the floor i have added 3 x 8cfm computer fans to supply additional cool air and recirculate the air under the floor from the right hand side of my setup. I can literally hold one of the compressors in my hands without it being uncomfortable to hold while it is running, that is how cold they run.


I can attest to this. I used to have a single viair 400c and it got ridiculously hot when filling up a 5 gallon tank. Switched to a single OB2 and it can run for a long time and still be cool to the touch.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

My 444 gets hot as **** filling up the 5 gallon tank from empty. Rarely do I fill it up from empty though so I'm not worried about it :beer: :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

It's only loud when I'm hungover.


----------

